# Cost of Local Food ?



## collage7 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I am planning to Visit dubai/abu dhabi for 3 weeks next year in hope to look for job opportunities in the area.

I haev arranged accomodation.

I was wondering what is the cost of local food there. as in if Eat Shawarma's et.c not eating Mcdonalds and KFC everyday.

What sort of money am I looking for a day (breakfast, Lunch, Dinner)

Any input will be much aprpeciated


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Depends on where you eat and what kind of places you can stand. You can have shawerma for as little as 3dhs to as much as 25dhs and more.

But in General food is not that expensive. Check out the Ravi and favorite resturant thread


----------



## collage7 (Sep 21, 2010)

desertdude said:


> Depends on where you eat and what kind of places you can stand. You can have shawerma for as little as 3dhs to as much as 25dhs and more.
> 
> But in General food is not that expensive. Check out the Ravi and favorite resturant thread



Thanks alot! will check them out

what do you think are any opportunities for work?

I have a bachelors in Accounting from Toronto, im SAP Fi certified. currently starting to look for SAP related work.

In the past I have been working at a Hedge Fund Administrator


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Jobs are not that easy. Wifey is a CPA Finacial Accountant with almost 15 years experience with multinationals and pay really isn't that great or atleast what it should be. If your an Auditor, CFO Account manager then its decent. Was recently passed over a mangerial positionwith good income for the lack of being "white" Also all of these positions need good previous and atleast some local expereince aswell.

Since you have the right passport it might not be as bad.


----------



## SAHM (Nov 30, 2010)

Job opportunities for accountants etc. are good. Salary varies according to Nationality and Ethnic origin....


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

as for me I spend 10-50 aed on lunch.. most often around 30.


----------



## YOU Salon (Dec 10, 2010)

You eat these stuff your whole life.
Local food, you must try Machboos, Mandi, traditional resturant... dont miss it.
At least worth to try it..


----------

